# German Permanent Residence Process



## Dushyant Singh (Aug 31, 2017)

Halo

Wie geht's dir?

I am keen to know how can I get Permanent Residence in Germany,what is the process?

I am an MBA in Marketing and have 13 years of experience in Sales/Marketing,married and have 2 children. We would all want to move there.

I don't have a job offer but would like to gain the PR and come over and then look around for suitable jobs matching my profile.

Kindly guide!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure of the German rules, but in general I think you'll find that you need to establish residence (in any EU country) first - which implies having a job. After 4 to 10 years of renewing your residence annually, you can then apply for a multi-year residence permit, which is what is generally meant as "permanent residence." 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Dushyant Singh said:


> I am an MBA in Marketing and have 13 years of experience in Sales/Marketing


How many years experience do you have in DACH? How well do you speak German?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Dushyant Singh said:


> Halo
> 
> Wie geht's dir?
> 
> ...


What you are describing sounds more like the Canadian PR path.

In Germany you would need an employer to sponsor you and after several years - usually 5, if you are eligible for BlueCard and meet all requirements maybe a bit earlier, you may apply for an indefinite residence permit.

I think it's unlikely to find a job in marketing unless you speak excellent German and have excellent knowledge of the German culture/market. As sunshine asked - have you worked in DACH before?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

ALKB said:


> In Germany you would need an employer to sponsor you and after several years - usually 5, if you are eligible for BlueCard and meet all requirements maybe a bit earlier, you may apply for an indefinite residence permit.


There is actually a way for very highly sought after specialists and directors to obtain a NE on arrival in Germany, however, it is rather difficult to meet the requirements (I doubt the TS would qualify).


----------

